# How many meals do you usually eat per day?



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

How many meals do you usually eat per day?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I put 6, but I eat almost constantly when I'm at home, like a grazing cow.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I skip breakfast and lunch most days, so just 1 (dinner), but there's lots of snacking in the early afternoon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two with snacks.

I usually skip breakfast.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Normally three. Almost always at least two.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't eat proper meals since I've stopped working out. Just munch on stuff whenever I'm hungry, which seems to be about every 20 minutes <__<


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I would say 2 with snacks and those 2 are small. I am at the time in life where my body has become extremely efficient. A little bit goes a long way and it has become increasingly difficult to maintain my boyish figure.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Between five and six, sometimes eight if I'm feeling motivated.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Three


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Two. Lunch and Dinner, and possibly a small snack after dinner.

If only I could cut out dinner, then I'd save a lot more money...


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Usually 5 or 6. It keeps my metabolism running high.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Between 2 and 3.... breakfast can be so late it's also lunch


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

3 plus snacks


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am completely incapable of sticking to a consistent meal schedule. Some days I will have five and the next day 1. My relationship with food is so unhealthy.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Two meals. One or two snacks.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

2, breakfast and dinner. lulz


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I never eat breakfast,I eat 2 meals with a snack late before I go to bed.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

3. I can't skip breakfast, I just feel faint if I don't eat. 

I usually have a bowl of cereal or toast, then a bowl of noodles or something on toast for lunch, and then tea. Usually some chocolate after tea most days as well  Maybe some grapes to snack on throughout the day, and a banana too. Nom nom.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

some days I really don't eat much at all. I don't hate food I just hate that it messes with my weight and diabetes almost everytime I take the slightest bite of anything! Besides, I can't eat in front of people and for most days I'm at school, then my boyfriends house and then theres always my sisters friends popping up at any random time. On a good day though I'll eat a few snacks...and MAYBE a meal or 2


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

When I need to lose weight 3 meals and 3 snacks. The only way I ever lose weight is to eat very frequently. If I slack off to just 3 meals or start skipping then I start to gain weight again.

My eating schedule is:

6-8 a.m. = snack - coffee and toast w/jam
8-10 a.m. = breakfast
10-12 = snack - protein/cereal bar or a piece of fruit
12-2 = lunch
2-4 = snack - yogurt/cottage cheese/cheese sticks
4-6 = dinner
I usually try to eat dinner closer to 6 as it is the last food of the day.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

if you count the snacks i can eat up to as much as 8 but i put three meals a day


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I eat constantly. It's hard to know where one meal ends and another begins.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

five or six small meals a day every two or three hours.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never understood the 3 meals-a-day people, but I have a lenient metabolism.

Usually I'll eat something between 11 and 1 and something between 9 and 11pm. Snacks may or may not be involved.


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll only sit down and eat once per day. I'm not a male anorexic or anything, but it's not uncommon for me to just... forget to eat. Seriously. 

I snack quite a bit, but still.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

6 small meals a day


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Used to be about 5 because I'd cook basically one food group per meal since most prepacked foods are designed for multiple people and I'm too bad of a cook to make things from scratch. So throughout the day I'd eat a sweet or baked potato, a few hours later some stuffing or dinner rolls, a few hours later turkey or ham, and a banana or apple in there somewhere. In the end it made up a full meal. Now that I'm married it's more like 2 meals a day. Wake up late, eat cereal, go to class or clean the house, eat supper with my husband around 6-9pm depending whether I went to martial arts class until 9 or not, and maybe eat a snack before bed or before class.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

4 small meals + a few pieces of fruit


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

About two? Usually just an early dinner and a later dinner.

No wonder I've gained weight. Ha.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I usually don't have meals. I just eat when I can...which will probably make me fat some day :/


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I lost the ability to 'get hungry' when I was in college.
I just stopped getting hungry... so I stopped eating. Then one day I was wondering why I felt so dizzy and remembered that I hadn't eaten anything in days.

I now literally have an alarm on my phone that tells me to eat 2 times a day. The rest of the fam is home by dinnertime; so I don't need an alarm to remind me about eating dinner-- since they're all eating anyways.

My stomach never growls either--- unless I've just eaten and it's...digesting the food, I guess?
XD


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I eat many times a day, one food at a time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2 meals (lunch & dinner), I also have 3 small snacks a day.


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

It depends.. I usually have random bits throughout the day. Here's what I've had today..

2 boiled eggs with 2 pieces of dry brown toast
A fruit salad
A packet of twiglets
2 pieces of brown bread with dairy lea light spread
Prawn curry
2 fruit yoghurts

I wake up at about 9am and have all of that before 6pm.. I never eat after 6pm unless I'm going out for a meal or something.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

2 or 3 meals...I have to eat breakfast or I will feel ill..for lunch its usually something small like a sandwich..for dinner I will eat a larger cooked meal..

If I work I usually skip lunch


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

six big pancakes - bigger than a dog's head


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I eat breakfast and then a bigger lunch. I don't eat much for dinner. When I went to Australia and stayed with some people we always had a really big lunch and I loved this! Since then I have tried to have my bigger meals and heavier foods earlier in the day (all the chocolate and sweets that I love so so much


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Breakfast, afternoon tea, lunch, dinner, supper, snack.

Oh and whatever elevenses are I'll have that too


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I usually just have 1 main meal. I never eat breakfast, ever.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2, I dont eat breakfast I just have coffee when i get up


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> I lost the ability to 'get hungry' when I was in college.
> I just stopped getting hungry... so I stopped eating. Then one day I was wondering why I felt so dizzy and remembered that I hadn't eaten anything in days.


Fructose and our fake sugar usage has been shown to interfere with the feedback telling you if you are hungry or full. It can make people never feel hungry or keep your body from registering how full you are so you keep eating. It's currently being blamed for a lot of our health issues including some eating disorders, being overweight, and increasing the chance of diabetes. After developing fructose malabsorption and having to hunt down things that do not contain it I found it really does have an impact. If I use a powdered drink mix with fructose I have to remember to eat and then stop myself at what I think is the right amount because I don't feel anything.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am not hungry most of the time - 1 meal ... or a snack in the day sometimes is fine enough for me.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Usually three with snacks in between if I get hungry.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Generally, 2, because now that I'm done with highschool and started my college classes, I can sleep later, so when I get up, it's closer to lunch so that's what I end up eating.
I will occasionally have 3 meals a day if I get up early for some reason but its not as often.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

2 or 3.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I eat five or six small "meals" if you can call it that. I eat every 3 hours.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i eat a bout 5 or 6 very small portions or snacks during the day

its actually healthier that way - my sister says i eat too much (im actually eating less than her) but she's fat so what does she know she just enjoys to patronize me any chance she gets

uh oh turned to a rant :\


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

^Yep, 5 to 6 small meals is better for your metabolism than 2. With 2 your body learns to store more fat.

Breakfast, the most important meal, and you can eat more than the other meals. Never avoid it.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Two with snacks.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

1 or 2


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

3, sometimes 2 if I don't have breakfast. But I snack too


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't really have meals, more like big snacks every 2-3 hrs.
So about 6-8


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm surprised a lot of other people only eat one lol


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

WTFnooooo said:


> ^Yep, 5 to 6 small meals is better for your metabolism than 2. With 2 your body learns to store more fat.
> 
> Breakfast, the most important meal, and you can eat more than the other meals. Never avoid it.


Genetics play a big roll as well though. I eat 2 or 3 large meals a day and I don't have an ounce of fat on me. And its not like I burn it off through exercise because I am not very active. I play hockey once a week and that's it.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I eat when I wake up at 8, mid morning snack at 10:30, lunch at 11:30, afternoon snack at 3:00, dinner at ~5 - ~7, and night snack at ~9 - ~10. The majority of the food I eat is real food that was alive or growing. I try to eat healthy things for me.

I also drink a lot of water.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

3, I don't eat much for lunch though. A half of a sandwich and maybe a banana...is what I usually eat for lunch. I have to eat breakfast, as soon as I get up(or very soon after) otherwise I almost pass out.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess 1, and even then it's not a large meal. =/ I don't know how I get by.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i always eat 3 meals a day unless i goto the buffet - its been a while though, in which case i just eat the buffet as my one meal for the whole day.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

It varies between 2-3 small meals, with fruits for snacks on top of that. Sometimes I eat 2 big meals on the days I can't resist myself.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

usually 2-3 meals, but with lots of snacks.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

1 or 2 meals a day with snacks in between and/or before bed.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

I eat three small meals and six protein snacks a day. Best. Diet. Ever.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

73


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

2 meals a day with no snacks.

between the two meals it's always about 2000-3000 cals. It takes a little planning sometimes, particularly to get a bit of a balance between nutrients but all in all tis very efficient. And it allows me extra time in the day to do other things


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Probably around 3 or 4.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I eat like 1 gigantic one everyday at dinner time D: Nasty habbit of mine :/


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Usually three, but sometimes when I'm stressed or running late, I'll skip lunch.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

1, or less.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Usually a piece of fruit or toast for breakfast (used to have nothing but that was silly), sandwich for lunch and a proper meal for dinner with the usual rice, veges and something with it, meat or fish or pasta etc.

Keeps me going =D


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Only 1 real meal, Dinner.

I usually have a very light breakfast, toast or a piece of fruit and a sandwich for lunch.
Sometimes I eat fast food for lunch though which turns my dinner into a snack.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I eat three small meals and have snacks in between like fruits/fruitbars/wheat crackers, as long as I'm eating a small portion every 2 or 3 hours, I'm happy, also try not to eat after 7 so as to help with digestion. Regular tea drinker tho, it keeps me warm  trim milk, no sugar thanks


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

on work days, i'll eat 3 meals, with usually no snacks. On days off, since i tend to get up later, i will skip breakfast and only eat 2 meals, and maybe take a small snack before going to bed.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Usually 1 actual meal, and that's dinner. By the time I get back to the house I feel too exhausted to eat, but then sometime passes and I'll get very hungry and have to sneak snacks into my room until dinner time. I rarely eat breakfast since I'm so not a morning person.

Sometimes I'll make a lunch with usually is a chicken avocado and lettuce sandwich with fries. Which is what I had today.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Can't afford any more.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

The only real meal I eat is dinner. So I voted 1.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

It's odd, usually I don't have leams per se, but I will eat a bowl of something at a certain point. I eat a lot of pastas and such and I really wish I ate better, but whatever.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to eat a lot of little meals during the course of a day. But the last year or so, I have gotten to where I will go a week without feeling hungry and basically force myself to eat something a couple of times a day, then I will hit a couple of days where I will feel like eating everything in sight without ever getting sated. I am in pretty good shape, so it is hard to say what I am doing is unhealthy. I just don't seem to have much control over my appetite.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It depends. I haven't been feeling too good lately and so I've only been eating 2 smallish ones.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I try to eat a large breakfast, then four small meals throughout the day. It really pays to eat small meals every now & then, my uncle only eats dinner & he's a bit chubby from doing that.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Since I've been out of a job, I wake up around 1, eat lunch at about 4, have lunch #2 around 9, and have dinner throughout the night.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Varies from one to three depending on how I'm feeling.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

3 meals a day and I ALWAYS have something to snack on (celery sticks, crackers, cut up fruit). I am like a cow, I NEED something to be grazing on or all I think about it food. 

Only exception is if I'm super busy and forget to eat all day.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Depends but my eating habits are really messed up. For ages I only really ate dinner but I'd say I have 2-3 meals lately. Tried eating lots of mini meals throughout the day but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

As many as it takes to reach 3200ish calories


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

3 I guess. I snack in between sometimes.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

I sort of graze all day. 
But I do eat a concentrated amount once or twice a day. Sometimes less than that.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> How many meals do you usually eat per day?


 I don't know. I eat whenever I get hungry. I'm not on a diet or anything so I don't bother to count.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Usually 2 pretty big ones with 3 pretty small ones...I try to eat as much as I can


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I usually just eat dinner and maybe a snack. 

I'm trying to get better about that though. I know I have to if I want to lose weight.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Usually 1 big meal, sometimes have a snack too.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

2. Lunch and Dinner and maybe some snacks here and there.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

2 small meals usually


----------

